# Nicht genug Lüfteranschlüsse



## Marc255 (11. August 2013)

*Nicht genug Lüfteranschlüsse*

Hallo, 
Ich wollte mir ein neues Gehäuse bestellen und zu denen, die beim Gehäuse bei sind noch zwei weitere, nur das Problem ist jetzt, dass mein Mainboard nur zwei Anschlüsse hat.
Was kann ich dagegen machen?


----------



## Pexii (11. August 2013)

*AW: Nicht genug Lüfteranschlüsse*

Du kannst dir Y-Kabel kaufen. Nanoxia 3-Pin Lüfter Y-Kabel 60cm, sleeved schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich glaube das löst dein Problem!


----------



## Der-Bert (11. August 2013)

*AW: Nicht genug Lüfteranschlüsse*

Oder ne Lüftersteuerung wie die : Scythe Kaze Q schwarz, 3.5" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KQ01-BK-3.5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der_knoben (11. August 2013)

*AW: Nicht genug Lüfteranschlüsse*

Doer die Lüfter einfach per 5v-Adapter an das Netzteil anschließen. Die Steuerung von Gehäuselüftern ab ATX-Größe bringt eh wenig.


----------



## Marc255 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Nicht genug Lüfteranschlüsse*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Doer die Lüfter einfach per 5v-Adapter an das Netzteil anschließen. Die Steuerung von Gehäuselüftern ab ATX-Größe bringt eh wenig.


 
MEIN nt hat einige Molex Anschlüsse und bei einem Lüfter den ich habe war so ein Molex zu 3 Pin Adapter dabei, geht das damit?


----------



## DP455 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Nicht genug Lüfteranschlüsse*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Doer die Lüfter einfach per 5v-Adapter an das Netzteil anschließen...


Weil sich die Spannung(sreduzierung von 12 auf 5V) ja auch nicht massiv auf die Drehzahl und somit auf die Förderleistung des Lüfters auswirkt. Sehr gute Idee . Ich würde ebenfalls mit Y- und Verlängerungskabeln arbeiten und mich für Lüfter entscheiden, die schon Werk ab ein gut ausgewogenes Verhältnis von Förderleistung und Lautstärke haben. Dann kann ich mir die Steuerung nämlich auch sparen...


----------



## der_knoben (11. August 2013)

*AW: Nicht genug Lüfteranschlüsse*

@dp455
Wie viel Temperaturunterschied holst du denn bei der so stark erhöhten Förderleistung im Verhältnis zur Lautstärke heraus? Sind es 2 oder 3°C, oder weniger?
Meiner Erfahrung nach lohnt sich das nicht mal beim übertakten. Da sind vor allem die entsprechenden Kühler für die Komponenten entscheidender.
Und sind wir mal ehrlich, wenn es um die letzten paar Grad geht, dann läuft die CPU sowie schon bei einer Temperatur, wo man sie nicht laufen lassen sollte.


----------

